# Tupelo Gum Tree



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/productdetails.aspx?proname=Water+Tupelo&Campaign_id=64&user=sschulze 
http://www.beeclass.com/DTS/TUPELO.htm 

Something like this?

The other's are also some kind of gum tree.
http://www.naturehills.com/new/product/productdetails.aspx?proname=Black+Gum


----------

